# How long can dogs go without peeing overnight



## Zenapupper (Apr 1, 2021)

I have a general question. My husband insists that the dogs need to be taken out at 11pm or midnight for peeing before we go to bed so that they are ok till morning. I feel that going out that late is a bit risky given where we stay and there are critters roaming around at that time that we wouldn’t want to disturb or let alone one of our dogs by chance breaks loose seeing a wild deer or something. I thought 9:30 or 10pm is a good end of the day time and we are up by 7-7:30 and these are adult dogs. Could you tell us how long your dogs can hold during their bedtime in the night? What kind of window is optimal? We don’t want their kidneys getting affected ofcourse.


----------



## Wunderwhy6 (Nov 29, 2020)

I’d imagine it depends on your dog. Kai is in her crate from 8:30/9 until 5/6:30 every night (variation depending on weeknight). Even on the longest nights her first desire when she exits her crate is to say hello, receive a scratch down, and play. So I imagine she could go a bit longer if needed and she hadn’t consumed an abnormal quantity of water, say until 7/7:30.

Kai let’s me know when she needs to go out. She will start whining quietly if she has to pee. I go by her meter (unless she’s already gone and so just wants to play)


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Adult dogs can hold it for a good deal longer then puppies or adolescent dogs. Holding it from 9 pm until 7 am is not unusual unless your dog has bladder or kidney issues to begin with. They will naturally adapt their water intake to accommodate your schedule. It's no different than if you go to bed at 9pm and don't go all night until you wake at 7 am. Animal body systems slow while sleeping. If they need to go out they will let you know.


----------



## johneggers446 (4 mo ago)

Well, it definitely depends on the type of dog you have and whether he is an adult dog or a little pup. Small puppies can normally only hold it for 5 to 6 hours, but older dogs tend to be able to keep it for 10 hours or more. However, it also depends on the breed of the dog.


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

Fern gets taken outside before I go to sleep. It can be anywhere between 11pm to 2am. Her morning starts at around 7:30am -8am. I always let her out right before I need to sleep, but we have a fenced-in yard. It helps to put that on command to cue them. They can definitely hold it past 10 hours but I try to not do that. It's usually extremely uncomfortable.


----------



## alwaysGSD (6 mo ago)

From my experience, I agree 8-10 hrs. for an adult dog isn't an issue at all for a normal healthy dog. It is important though I think, to discontinue water intake by 7 PM then out for one last pee before bed. Essentially, last water a couple hours before last opportunity to pee. That should guarantee a comfortable night sleep for our friends. But as was also mentioned, they will let you know if they really have to go.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Mine are 27 months and 9 months old, we go for our last walk between 10 and 11. They have water available 24x7. They have free range overnight. We go out for our first walk after I've had my coffee around 8 or 8:30.

When in the middle of really hot weather we go out latter and earlier.

So mine go anywhere between 8 to 10 hours overnight.


----------



## Zenapupper (Apr 1, 2021)

Thank you all for your responses. Good to know that from a lot of the responses I’m gathering 8-10hrs is ok for adult dogs. Mine are 2 and 3yrs and young and healthy.


----------



## ctu24 (Oct 1, 2006)

Our puppy is almost 7 months old and he goes up in his crate around 10:30 pm and then we let him out around 6:30 am. I think he could hold it longer because when I let him out of the crate he typically lies back down like he’s not awake and he’s never in a rush to get outside and go. I leave a small bowl with water in his crate because I believe if an animal is thirsty it should be able to drink. Our boy usually drinks a little through the night and it doesn’t seem to make him need to go any more in the morning.


----------



## doubleroll (Jul 5, 2011)

Vienna is just over 2 years old and we take her out for a final time around 10PM. Morning routine starts around 7AM but can extend to 8AM before we go out for a potty break…even then she seems to be comfortable and can probably hold even longer…


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

Our current two GSDs definitely go all night without going out. We've had other dogs that would wake you up in the wee hours to go out.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

People always ask what the most that can be done, how little exercise can they live with, what's the most they should be crated istead of what's optimal.

An adult healthy German Shepherd can go 10-12 hours without relieving themselves in a pinch but why should they? You know the last few hours aren't comfortable and we're all made to naturally go when we need to go. 

My dogs often go multiple times at 11pm getting ready for the night; I agree with your husband, take them out at 11 (let him do it lol) and they're perfectly fine til 7-7:30 

Another way to look at it is would you get up in the morning and make the dogs wait for 2 hours to go out? Why not take them out last thing rather than 2 hours earlier then?


----------



## RosiesPaw (8 mo ago)

If you're worried about critters on the property like we are with a resident skunk, take em out on a leash for that last elimination of the day. I've recently gotten a glowing LED harness to slap on Rosie which enables an excellent visual line for night time playing.

Whatever works for your family, works for your family, but i find that a quick trip out the front door on a leash before i crawl into bed usually results in a good pee with 90 seconds.


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

Squidwardp said:


> Our current two GSDs definitely go all night without going out. We've had other dogs that would wake you up in the *wee* hours to go out.


I like the pun, whether intended or not. 😂


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

If you worry about critters, then turn on the outside lights and take your dog out on a leash. If your husband wants to take out the dog late, then let him. Just insist on a leash to protect the dog from whatever may be out there. 

When my previous dog was alive, I taught her to go potty using the words "Hurry up" as a cue. It came in so handy whenever we went on trips and had to make pit stops for her. Teaching your dog this may help with cutting time being outside.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

My dog's last pee for the night is usually 8.30pm ish. His first pee in the morning is between 5am to 7am, depending if it's summer or winter. When he was a youngster, we had a dangerous storm. Nitro was invited to go outside at his usual time. He put his head out the door, sniffed, and chose not to go outside. He was happy to hold for close to 14 hours that morning. It was an exceptional circumstance, it's only happened once in 9 years, but I was seriously impressed with his ability to hold on. If he needs to pee through the night, he politely wakes me up. It hasn't happened a lot.


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

My 11.5 year old has free access to all of the house and fenced backyard so he can go out whenever he feels the need. The 10 month-old is kenneled in my bedroom. I take him out last time when I go to go bed which can be anywhere from 10:00 pm to midnight. I generally get up at 7:30. When I let him out of his crate he wants to be petted and be right by me, never in a hurry to go outside to pee. I have to trick him into going outside and not be distracted by me to get him to realize he has to pee. It's a rare occasion that he he wakes me by rustling around in his crate. When that happens I figure he may have to pee so I get up and let him out.


----------



## RosiesPaw (8 mo ago)

Rosebud99 said:


> My 11.5 year old has free access to all of the house and fenced backyard so he can go out whenever he feels the need. The 10 month-old is kenneled in my bedroom. I take him out last time when I go to go bed which can be anywhere from 10:00 pm to midnight. I generally get up at 7:30. *When I let him out of his crate he wants to be petted and be right by me, never in a hurry to go outside to pee. *I have to trick him into going outside and not be distracted by me to get him to realize he has to pee. It's a rare occasion that he he wakes me by rustling around in his crate. When that happens I figure he may have to pee so I get up and let him out.


This sounds a lot like Rosie. Doesn't matter what time we wake, she just wants loves before anything gets done.


----------



## Atlas Shrugged (5 mo ago)

Our boy who is almost 18 months likes to go out before we go to bed, its become a routine for him which we dont mind and he usually sleeps till my alarm goes off about 6.30am but if he needs to go out earlier I will get a wet moush in my face to wake me up and take him out, it seems to depend on the weather, if its rainy its amazing how long he can hold for, you go to take him out and he just stands there saying "Nope not going out there" and as soon as the rain stops he knows and runs to the door - big sook doesnt want to get wet in the cold rain!😆


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

Atlas Shrugged said:


> if its rainy its amazing how long he can hold for, you go to take him out and he just stands there saying "Nope not going out there"


When it's raining and muddy Frankie will sometimes pee on the deck. I hate it. But Never see him do it. I only see the aftermath. NOW IF I threw his ball he would not hesitate to go out in the rain in the mud. OR wifi he decided he was bored and wanted to dig a big hole......


----------



## herojig (Apr 3, 2013)

RosiesPaw said:


> This sounds a lot like Rosie. Doesn't matter what time we wake, she just wants loves before anything gets done.


yup, that's my mature Leonberger. pets over pee every time!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

How long can they hold it? I had one dog that lasted over 24 hours voluntarily. She had been very used to relieving her bladder at one or two places. Then I took her on a road trip. A good 24 hours before she peed. She had ample opportunity to go before 24 hours.


----------



## HannahChaotis (3 mo ago)

The longest I ever push an adult dog is 8.5 hours unless it's some sort of emergency that would prevent me from being able to let them out. I prefer to keep it under 8.5 though. I take all the dogs out to pee right before I go to bed. I go to sleep around 1130 to 12am and always wake up at 7. I let them out first thing in the morning at 7. If it's a puppy between 3-6 months I am setting an alarm at 3am to let them out. If there's any bladder issues going on I'm also putting that dog on the 3am schedule with the puppies. I do this for their health. Not because they can't hold it longer, because they absolutely can. It's because their health is more important to me than my selfish desires to be lazy.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

I don’t get up in the middle of the night, for puppies or adults. It’s variable, but I make sure the last time they go out is after 6 and I take them out around 6-8 in the morning. I work 12hr days so I can promise a healthy dog is easily capable of that.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

HannahChaotis said:


> The longest I ever push an adult dog is 8.5 hours unless it's some sort of emergency that would prevent me from being able to let them out. I prefer to keep it under 8.5 though. I take all the dogs out to pee right before I go to bed. I go to sleep around 1130 to 12am and always wake up at 7. I let them out first thing in the morning at 7. If it's a puppy between 3-6 months I am setting an alarm at 3am to let them out. If there's any bladder issues going on I'm also putting that dog on the 3am schedule with the puppies. I do this for their health. Not because they can't hold it longer, because they absolutely can. *It's because their health is more important to me than my selfish desires to be lazy.*


Welcome to the forum and I agree but no need to come in hot; no one is trying to be selfish and lazy.


----------



## HannahChaotis (3 mo ago)

WNGD said:


> Welcome to the forum and I agree but no need to come in hot; no one is trying to be selfish and lazy.


It wasn't meant to come in hot. I am referring to myself as selfish and lazy. Key word: _my own_ selfish and laziness. If I push a dog beyond that I personally consider myself selfish and lazy. It's a personal opinion on the matter the OP asked about. Not meant to be offensive by any means.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

HannahChaotis said:


> It wasn't meant to come in hot. I am referring to myself as selfish and lazy. Key word: _my own_ selfish and laziness. If I push a dog beyond that I personally consider myself selfish and lazy. It's a personal opinion on the matter the OP asked about. Not meant to be offensive by any means.


Got it, no worries.


----------



## dojoson41 (Oct 14, 2018)

I take my dogs out on a leash because I live way out in the woods around 10-10:30 pm and with all the animals that travel thru my yard is not a problem as long as your dog is on the leash only. I get home between 0730-08:00 am and dont have a problem, if later I put them out in the overnight kennel.


----------



## Sophia=GSD (7 mo ago)

My 9 month old puppy going in her crate at 7-7:30 and doesn’t get up till 6:45-7:30am the next morning. She will play for a few minutes, get pets and get a drink of water then go outside to go pee. However there has been times when she has just wants pets then to go pee but that was when she was drinking right before bedtime she tends to stop drinking around supper time (2-3hrs before bed).
I would get her up earlier if she wanted to be up but she doesn’t make a peep till around the 12hr mark.


----------

